

Pilger: Forcing down Evo Morales's plane was an act of air piracy - dnouri
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jul/04/forcing-down-morales-plane-air-piracy

======
Surio
While Pilger can be hardly called "unbiased observer", the article and points
raised made for some uncomfortable reading :(

